# mes notes sur la watch



## soiziclecros (21 Mars 2020)

Bonjour
J'ai trouvé l'application gratuite Todoist qui synchronise mes notes sur les mac, l'iPhone et la Watch. Elle est dans l'Apple store.
Mieux que l'application d'Apple
Pour le moment je n'ai testé que pour ma liste de courses mais ça semble plus puissant.


----------



## Jura39 (2 Avril 2020)

Je ne connais pas cette application


----------



## Nodulo (26 Décembre 2020)

Bonjour. 
Je profite de ce sujet concernant les notes.
La mère Noël m’a gâté d’une Apple watch SE que je commence à prendre en main et effectivement je cherche comment avoir mes notes sur mes 3 appareils: MacBook Pro, iPhone XR et donc maintenant cette montre.
L’application native « Notes » qui est sur le MBP et l’Iphone n’est pas sur la Watch? 
Evernote que j’utilise aussi sur le MBP et l’Iphone n’y est pas non-plus?
A part « Todoist » cité ici, qu’est-ce que vous utilisez qui soit compatible avec ces 3 appareils Apple? 
Merci pour vos retours d'expérience.


----------



## soiziclecros (26 Décembre 2020)

Bonjour

Seul Todoist fonctionne mais sur la Watch on ne voit que la boite de réception, je m'en sers pour faire mes courses.


----------

